# what does it say?



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ok once you think you know what its saying tell us!!

http://pub.sinuspl.net/flash/Jingle_Bells_Reversed.swf


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you bastard!!! i had my ears all close to the speakers tring to hear what they were saying. lmao, sunuva bee sting


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

MAN I had my ear up close too, even Buster was like "what the" :rofl:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

we cant be telling everyone what its says now can we!

ill undelete them when everyone has had a chance to form an opinion


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Yikes!!!!! Lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

thats scared the [email protected]! out of me holly crap!!!!:rofl:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

oh my.... :hammer:


----------



## APBTenthusiast (Oct 31, 2006)

Holy Crap!!!!!! That Was Not Expected!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OFK...... I am gonna hurt you!!!!!  j/k


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

*A comedian...*

You aint right man...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah I had my ear right up there too nearly spilled my coffee I jumped back so fast. Old fort you are wicked


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

What?????:angeldevi


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*HOLY HELL !!!!!!!!!!!*

*Not only did i have my sound turned all the way up, but my speakers a re right next to the monitor so my face was right there*

That sh** wasn't right .....lmao..rofl


----------

